# 41 Deluxe Autocycle



## 1817cent (May 28, 2022)

I picked up this bike in April at Memory Lane.  It was born a Deluxe Autocycle but sometime in its life it had been reduced to something less.  I completed the bike today to bring it upto its former glory.  All the parts are original except the buttons, which are original EA and the rear carrier is temporarily postwar. Also, the carrier clamp was made by BadBob here on the Cabe.  It rides great but will ride better once i get my ordered 20 tooth cog & driver.  Also, still searching for a better color match for the carrier legs.


----------



## buickmike (May 28, 2022)

What tooth count is on there now ?  How does it perform.?


----------



## 1817cent (May 28, 2022)

18 is on it now.  The Morrow hub does great.  I just want a little more ease in peddaling.  The way it is now, i would not want to pedal more than 7 to 10 miles.  With a 20 or even better, 22 tooth i could easily double that with my 72 year old body.


----------



## buickmike (May 28, 2022)

I am taking my bike from 22 tooth ND to morrow and I too sought the correct 22 morrow cog. But I'm afraid all I could locate was 20 older Bendix (screw on gear). No where close to putting  miles on my bike          instead  more like few blocks. My bike already heavy and big morrow adds to it.


----------



## 1817cent (May 28, 2022)

Oops.  Old Iron Bob made the very nice carrier clamp.  Sorry for the error.


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)

It is a nice bike.


----------



## cyclingday (May 29, 2022)

Very nice!
No thought of running a Schwinn Expander Brake on the rear?
I think you’d like the freewheeling action.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 29, 2022)

Beautiful bike Jay-just awesome! I've been waiting to see the completed project.


----------



## BFGforme (May 30, 2022)

Me also jay! Can’t wait!!!


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (May 30, 2022)

Nice looking bike and beautiful color combo ..   I like how the fenders came painted the darker copper color instead of the same tan on the frame  Does anybody know the correct color names ?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 30, 2022)

_Jay .. Wow great save .. another beauty brought back to it's former glory ...Love the two tone brown .. and the Canti makes it even better ... I have be doing similar projects as of late .._


----------



## Nashman (Jun 2, 2022)

Well done. The bicycle thanks you. Enjoy.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 2, 2022)

Doing same color combo on a roadster, but reverse! Inspires me to keep going! Great bike!!


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 3, 2022)

I was able to locate a nice scripted Lobdel for the rear.  Now both rims match well.  Thanks Cabe!


----------

